# Talkover Software



## Andre267 (22. Juni 2012)

Schönen guten Tag,

Ich suche eine Software mit der ich einstellen kann, ab welcher Lautstärke erst ein Signal wie ein Mikrofon (welches man zuvor auswählt) geschaltet wird.
Also ein Talkover halt nur als Software und nicht in einem Mixer.

Zweck ist ganz simpel:
Ich benutze ein Studio Mikro welches sehr empfindlich ist und Hintergrundgeräusche auch erkennt und diese stören beim aufnehmen.
Um dieses Problem zu lösen soll eine Software ab X db erst das Gerät (den Sound) schalten.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Zinken (25. Juni 2012)

"Noise Gate" nennt sich so etwas - und sollte auch in so ziemlich jeder Audiosoftware enthalten sein...


----------

